# HILFE BORDERLANDS 2 Produktcode sei ungültig !!!!!



## springenderBusch (21. September 2012)

*HILFE BORDERLANDS 2 Produktcode sei ungültig !!!!!*

Habe mir heute Borderlands 2 gekauft aber jedesmal zeigt es mir ungültigen Produktcode an. Ich kriege hier bald einen Anfall !
Es gibt auch keine Verwechslung ähnlich ausssehender Buchstaben oder Zahlen da der Code ganz sauber gedruckt ist.
Steht der Code irgendwo in einer Datei auf der DVD oder weiß der Geier wo ?
Habe schon bei der teuren Expresshotline angerufen aber es war kein deutschsprachiger Mitarbeiter da.
Der Müllermarkt nimmt geöffnete Software nicht zurück, sonst würde ich einfach nochmal hinfahren und das Ding austauschen.
Das ist das erste mal überhaupt bei Steam das sowas kommt.

Bin für jegliche Hilfe dankbar.

Hand zum Gruß


----------



## chbdiablo (21. September 2012)

Gibts du den Code mit oder ohne Bindestriche ein? Am besten beide Varianten versuchen.


----------



## springenderBusch (21. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Gibts du den Code mit oder ohne Bindestriche ein? Am besten beide Varianten versuchen.



Ich glaube mein Schwein pfeifft ! ! !
Habe meine Kontaktemailadresse geändert und verifiziert, den Rechner neu gestartet und die Installation neu versucht.
Die Installation geht ganz anders weiter als beim ersten mal. Jetzt mußte ich noch die Steamnutzungsbestimmungen und bla bla bla bestätigen und zack kam auf einmal ein ganz anderes Fenster für die Codeeingabe.
Vorher getrennte Felder für jeweils 5 Buchstaben/Zahlen, jetzt eine einzige Zeile.
Steam ist wohl noch immer nicht fehlerfrei denn ich habe auch andere Spiele mit der alten emailadresse installieren können.
Egal, jetzt installiert Borderlands 2 !

Dank Dir für den Versuch Deiner Hilfe !
Hand zum Gruß


----------



## Shadow_Man (21. September 2012)

Das hatte ich neulich bei Alan Wake's American Nightmare auch. 1-2 Tage lange probiert und immer kam, dass der Key ungültig sei.
Ein paar Tage später, hatte schon vor den Publisher anzuschreiben und um einen neuen Key zu bitten, probier ich es einfach nochmal vorher aus...und es geht.


----------

